# Daiwa Emcast Sport 4500A



## Bill (May 8, 2020)

New never used , spooled with Power Pro 17 LB. $65 You pay shipping.


----------



## Bill (May 8, 2020)

Revised post, New never used , spooled with Power Pro 17 LB. $65 .Live in Cape Hatteras NC for pick up. Buyer pays shipping.


----------



## Bill (May 8, 2020)

reducing price $60 I would like to add, can't remember whether I completely spooled the reel or put a 200 yard top shot on the reel. comes in original box with schematics.


----------



## Bill (May 8, 2020)

paid $ 80.00 for reel


----------



## Bill (May 8, 2020)

Last drop in price $55.00, shipping byers responsibility. Can be picked up in Cape Hatteras NC.


----------



## Tima52 (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi Bill

If you still have the reel would you ship to Australia for me?

Thanks

Tim Allard
Brisbane, Queensland, Australia


----------



## jnl1001 (Feb 5, 2010)

Bill

Will be in Avon next week. Is reel still available?

Thanks

JohnL


----------

